# Alutech Kettenblattschutz?!?



## blackforest (19. Mai 2006)

Servus,

hab mir heut mal einen Alutech Kettenblattschutz besorgt. Ich wollte denn außen auf das 44er Blatt draufschrauben. Also hat mir mein Händler auch grad noch die längeren Befestigungsschrauben von Alutech mitverkauft.



Leider hat sich jetzt herrausgestellt, dass man allein mit diesen Schrauben auf keinen Fall die Disk festmachen kann. Oder ich steh grad voll auf dem Schlauch! W

Wenn ich die langen Schrauben und Buchsen nehme wackeln nachher die beiden großen Blätter und der Alutech Schutz ohne Halt hin und her, weil die Gewindehülsen einfach zu lange sind.

Wenn ich jetzt aber die normalen Hülsen nehme und nur die langen Schrauben durchjage, so stehen die Schrauben hinten soweit raus, dass ich nicht mehr das kleine Kettenblatt benutzen kann?!?!?!?

Wie ist das denn jetz gemeint? Ich seh momentan nur zwei Möglichkeiten:

Ich lege eine dicke Unterlegscheibe zwischen Schutz und größtes Blatt. Dann würde es funktionieren.

Oder ich säge die Schrauben auf die passende Länge ab. 

Beides ist aber wieder irgendwie Pfusch. Hat jemand von euch das gleiche Problem? Oder stell ich mich grad wirklich blöd an?


----------



## rsu (20. Mai 2006)

Also ich hab einfach die normalen Schrauben der Kurbel wieder verwendet, reicht bei mir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackforest (20. Mai 2006)

Naja, so ähnlich mach ichs jetzt auch. Ich hab die neuen einfach en bisle gekürzt. Jetzt passen die da auch rein.

Ich frag mich nur warum Alutech Anbausets verkauft die offensichtlich nicht funktionieren können?


----------



## <Freireiter> (21. Mai 2006)

Also ich habe einen Kettenblattschutz von NC-17 und da waren zusätzlich zu den lägeren Schrauben noch Distanzhülsen mit ca 5mm dicke dabei, die zwischen großes Kettenblatt und Ring gehören, dabei werden auch die orginalen Gewindebuchsen weiterverwendet.Dann hat es perfekt gepaßt


----------



## blackforest (22. Mai 2006)

Genau die sind aber bei Alutech nicht mit drin. Wobei man die auch nicht unbedingt braucht.
Es würde völlig reichen, wenn die Schrauben die richtige Länge hätten. Die Gewindebuchsen braucht man überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Rote-Locke (22. Mai 2006)

hallo,
die langen KB-Schrauben sind nur für die Verwendung mit den dicken rock Ringen. Für die großen dünneren save discs, die direkt auf das Kettenblatt montiert werden kannst Du entweder die alten Schrauben+Buchsen oder aber nur die langen Schrauben (manchmal muss man leicht kürzen) mit den alten Buchsen verwenden.


----------



## blackforest (22. Mai 2006)

Supa, dann hat mir der Händler Schrauben für 11 Euro aufgeschwatzt, obwohl ich se gar nicht gebraucht hätte.

Die save discs find ich übrigens super. Relativ Günstig und vorallem gibts da kaum vergleichbares für ein Rad auf dem man alle drei Blätte benötigt. Superteil.


----------

